# [EVDL] logisystems



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sure, lots of success, and lots of failures. I personally ran mine and was=
very happy for about 5 months last year before it gave up the ghost. When=
I sent it in for warranty repair I found myself waiting a couple of months=
while Logisystems worked through some redesign issues and a backlog of war=
ranty replacements. I got my new one back and have had no problems with it=
since. Only time will tell how it holds up. As far as I know Logisystems=
stood by their product in every case and either replaced or refunded when =
appropriate. I have not heard of any problems with the new revision contro=
llers, only positives so far, but it is still a bit of an untested product.=
It has been less than a year since I purchased mine, and I was one of the=
earlier adopters, so noone can say whether they will last 1,2,5 or 10 year=
s. There is no doubt that they are a no frills high power controller being=
sold at a reasonable price. Now we just need enough people to buy them an=
d run them for a number of years to know how they hold up over the long run.

damon

> Date: Thu, 21 May 2009 12:15:17 -0700
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] logisystems
> =

> is there anyone on the list that has some sucess with a Logisystem
> controllor?
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090521/def82e=
d4/attachment.html =

> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> =


_________________________________________________________________
Hotmail=AE goes with you. =

http://windowslive.com/Tutorial/Hotmail/Mobile?ocid=3DTXT_TAGLM_WL_HM_Tutor=
ial_Mobile1_052009
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090521/ad52504a=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've had mine (1000A, 144-156VDC, manufactured in Jan 2009) on the road for
almost three months, including this last month-and-a-half as a daily highway
commuter. No issues, it can push the 400A my batteries can pump out into
the motor with no issues nor heat build-up.

I had to wait over five months on my initial order because of the delays
mentioned by Damon. But that seems to be behind them.

Its a bit of a rough start without the clutch, but I think that's due to my
use of the PB-6's NO switch to drive a relay for the KSI input. I think if
the KSI was always high, it would be smoother. I'm guessing there is a
delay which makes the controller see a higher value from the pot by the time
the KSI inhibit is removed -- this makes it 'start' with the pedal partially
depressed (not full out, for which there is error detection in the
controller, but non-zero, so that it kicks a bit).







> damon henry <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Sure, lots of success, and lots of failures. I personally ran mine and w=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Like Damon and Sam I've had a good experience with them so far. My 750 Amp,
120-144V controller was built in late 2008 (after they resolved what appear
to have been some temporary glitches in their production system) and has not
given a hint of trouble so far. In fact, when they discovered the problem
with their system last fall, they contacted us shortly after we rec'd ours
to ask us to hold off installing it. And then they contacted us again and
asked us to send it back for replacement. I was impressed with their
apparent desire to make sure their customers were satisfied. But as Damon
rightly cautions, we'll have to wait and see how they hold up in the long
run.

- Peter Flipsen Jr



> Sam Maynard <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > My experience has,in general, been consistent with Damon's.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You also should be aware that they used to upgrade Curtis Controllers
back in 2006, of which I have two that were upgraded to 120v and 144v.
They have been working fine. They had a backlog to upgrade, and then
stopped upgrading and came out with their own controller.

If you are thinking about getting one let me know...I can probably get
you the best deal.

Thanks

Michael Golub



> Sam Shepherd <[email protected]> wrote:
> > is there anyone on the list that has some sucess with a Logisystem
> > controllor?
> > -------------- next part --------------
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Logisystems*

I've had some extraordinary bad luck the past few months. Recall that 
my Hyundai:
http://evalbum.com/2314
came to me last January with a Curtis that had jerking power dropouts. 
We put about 6K miles on it as the Curtis' misbehavior got worse and 
worse. Meanwhile, the Escort:
http://evalbum.com/1213
was in Wayne's shop receiving a lithium transplant. I finally told 
Wayne to put a 156v 550 amp Logisystem in the Escort and send me a 156v 
750 amp Logisystem for the Hyundai. With the new Logisystem in the 
Hyundai, the power dropout problem went away and performance improved 
marginally. The car has never done a 20 second 0-60. And the 
Logisystem worked fairly well for about 2K miles. Then, it blew up 
rather spectacularly. Jim at Logisystem seemed concerned and I decided 
to try a replacement though Jim offered no assurance that they were 
certain of a problem. Jim said they did have some unspecified 
"upgrade". While waiting for the replacement 750 amp, I received the 
Escort back from Wayne. After some additional work on the Escort, I 
put it on the road and worked on balancing the pack. The Escort went 
about 40 miles before it's Logisystem failed. OK, I probably shouldn't 
have been using that version of the controller since there was some 
upgrade available for it. I get the new 750 amp and have all the 
burned wiring repaired. I drive it about 500 miles and it fails. 
That's three Logisystem failures in about two months and probably less 
than 2,000 miles total. Three strandings (~5, ~10, & ~30 miles) and 
three tow ins.

What's the point of all of this? I solicit Logisystem stories. Do 
they work more reliably with lead packs? Is anyone having success 
with Logisystem with about 45 LFP cells? I can think of two possible 
ways in which I may be over-stressing controllers:
1) My packs of 45 260 ah cells have essentially no sag; the controller 
almost never sees less than 140 volts from the pack. Is it possible 
that controllers are less stressed with the greater sag of lead?
2) Due to lack of tachometer and clutch, we tend to lug the motors. 
We many times start in 4th gear which we can also use as a highway 
speed cruising gear. We tend to stay away from the upper motor speed 
range because it takes some thinking to estimate motor speed from 
road speed and gear. Does low motor speed stress controllers?

Any other ideas?

My controllers are both mounted near the motors, wire runs are less 
than 2' from the controller to the motor. Is it possible that there 
are wiring errors there?

I do have at least one newly refurbished Logisystem for sale. All 
offers considered.

-- 
Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 737 days 1 hours 52 minutes

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*

I have had my Logisystems on the road for a year now. It is a 120v 1000 amp version. I am running 108 volt pack of flooded Nicads and my truck weighs about 2600lbs. Notice that I am running my controller at less than the maximum. My NiCads don't sag as much as lead, still most of my driving is done in the 90 - 100 volt range. 



Also, I have taken the time to figure out what speeds are safe in what gears, and I keep my motor RPMs high not low. Note, that you do not need a tachometer to do this. I do not have one. I figured this out before I ever drove my truck. I just measured off a 100 foot section of road and figured out how many revolutions the motor did in each gear when moving the truck 100 feet and did the math from there. In my case, the only gear I really ever have to worry about overspeeding my motor in is 1st. Once you have figured it out once, you never have to worry about it again. 2nd gear for me is fine at 60 mph although I never go over 50 in 2nd and 3d and 4th are each good for faster than I ever drive my truck.



Finally, if you are not disconnecting your controller from your pack while charging, you should look at how high of a voltage you are exposing it to on charge. Your lithiums may have a higher finishing voltage than a similar lead acid pack would.





damon

> 
> Any other ideas?
> 
> My controllers are both mounted near the motors, wire runs are less 
> than 2' from the controller to the motor. Is it possible that there 
> are wiring errors there?
> 
> I do have at least one newly refurbished Logisystem for sale. All 
> offers considered.
> 
> -- 
> Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
> http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
> Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 737 days 1 hours 52 minutes
> 
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 


_________________________________________________________________
Hotmail: Free, trusted and rich email service.
http://clk.atdmt.com/GBL/go/171222984/direct/01/
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091221/d65bb459/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*

1- 45*4v=180v overvoltage for sure. It's a 156v controller what allows you
to use 180 volts?
2- 4th gear? You shouldn't need it-ever
3- Learn how to do a speed shift, or get a clutch.



> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I've had some extraordinary bad luck the past few months. Recall that
> > my Hyundai:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Willie McKemie wrote:
> > I've had some extraordinary bad luck the past few months...
> > three Logisystem failures in about two months and probably less
> > than 2,000 miles total.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Willie McKemie wrote:
> > > I've had some extraordinary bad luck the past few months...
> > > three Logisystem failures in about two months and probably less
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > Are you using a non-isolated charger? This can stress the controller
> > from exposure to very high peak voltage transients on the AC power
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > I do have some tables printed for road speed, motor speed, and gear.
> > I've noted the motor speed that is supposed to be peak efficiency.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*

> I've had some extraordinary bad luck the past few months.

> > What's the point of all of this? I solicit Logisystem stories. Do
> they work more reliably with lead packs? Is anyone having success
> with Logisystem with about 45 LFP cells? I can think of two possible
> ways in which I may be over-stressing controllers:

> Any other ideas?
> --
> Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!

That's too bad. I was hoping the Logisystems controllers were reliable
after their revisions and cooling fans done a year ago.

Logisystems used to take old Curtis controllers and change out the parts
for greater voltage/current. But, in my opinion, the Curtis is sort of
marginal to begin with. Now that the patents of Steve Post/PMC/Curtis
have expired, it looks like Logisystems (and others) have implemented the
Curtis design into their higher power controllers. And the flaws have
been copied as well: No active pre-charge, no reverse polarity protection,
no runaway protection, and voltage controlled PWM with those jerky starts.

Willie, you would be an excellent candidate for the new Russco controller.

Russ Kaufmann

RUSSCO Engineering

http://russcoev.com

The Other Adjustable PFC Charger With Built In GFCI


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Roger Stockton wrote:
> 
> > Now, about this main contactor closing each time the throttle is
> pressed and openng each time it is released... Do you have a precharge
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*

I have a 120-144V, 750A Logisystems (purchased Nov 2008) and have had no
problems for over 2500 miles. http://www.evalbum.com/1974 I run a 120V
system with a 9" ADC motor.

My understanding is that generally Logisystems controllers have been pretty
reliable. The one "fly in their ointment" was that in 2008 they did so some
sort of design upgrade that didn't work out - it was my understanding that
they went back to their old design. My controller was actually recalled
before I put it in, and they sent me a new one (with the old design).

I was using 12V Lead floodies until recently when I decided to switch to 12V
AGMs (~500 miles so far). No controller issues with either.

Like Damon and some others, I too tend to keep the rpm high. I start out in
first, shift to 2nd at 20-25 mph, and to 3rd at about 35-40 mph - I never
need to go faster than 45 mph, but in principle I'd shift to 4th at about
55-60 mph. There are some very straightforward formulae in Mike Brown's
"Convert It" book that I used to calculate the max speeds in each gear (I
have a tach but it's not working yet). For purposes of the calculations, I
assumed 4500-5000 rpm as the optimum high end for my motor.

- Peter Flipsen Jr



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > > I've had some extraordinary bad luck the past few months.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> [email protected] wrote:
> >
> > Willie, you would be an excellent candidate for the new Russco controller.
> > http://russcoev.com
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*

>> As an engineer, I'd want to know more about the failures. What exactly 
>> has failed in these controllers?



> Willie McKemie wrote:
> > No clue. Logisystem hasn't told me.
> > The first few photos here:
> > http://austinfarm.org/homegrown/images/images40
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> > It's hard to tell from the photos exactly what happened. It looks like
> > the fire was external to the controller (burned fans and wiring). I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > Shouldn't the controller be out of the circuit while charging?
> 
> Yes, it should be. That doesn't mean it is! There are two situations to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > On Mon, Dec 21, 2009 at 10:24:20AM -0800, [email protected] wrote:
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*

Willie McKemie wrote:
>


> Lee Hart wrote:
> >> Willie McKemie wrote:
> >>> I've had some extraordinary bad luck the past few months...
> >>> three Logisystem failures in about two months and probably less
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*

You could alternatively order a Zilla 1K-LV now too ;-)
Mike




> Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > .....
> > I'm replacing that Logisystem 750amp with an EVnetics. I believe the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Willie McKemie wrote:
> > The "back" end is non-metallic. The covering material blew out and
> > flame was coming out that end; I snuffed it out with a rag.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > 2. Even if you have a switch or relay that removes the precharge
> > resistor (so the positive side of the pack has no path to the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> 
> > You got something against Zilla. Their drag race hardened, and as
> > bullet=proof as there is.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*

This is just my opinion, so take it as you will. But I think the 
hairball actually makes things simpler and safer. I don't know what 
"complexity" Wayne thinks that it adds.

Sent from my iPhone



> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Mon, Dec 21, 2009 at 04:10:10PM -0500, Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Willie McKemie-3 wrote:
> >
> > Well, of course, in retrospect, I wish I HAD put a Zilla in it! Two
> > factors:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > This is just my opinion, so take it as you will. But I think the
> > hairball actually makes things simpler and safer. I don't know what
> > "complexity" Wayne thinks that it adds.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Willie McKemie wrote:
> > I don't know anything about a precharge resistor, though I've seen them
> > mentioned here many times. I depended on Wayne to do what needed to be
> > done there. Wayne?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*

On Tue, Dec 22, 2009 at 01:08:23AM +0000, Evan Tuer wrote:
> On Tue, Dec 22, 2009 at 12:42 AM, Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > One piece of information I wanted to extract with my post was whether
> > or not anyone else was successfully running a Logisystem with an LFP
> > pack. ??Only Damon reports actual Logisystem experience, and that
> > running 108v into a 120v controller.
> 
> Didn't you swap from Curtis to Logisystems after having a controller
> problem which you were blaming on the LFP pack?

Yes, I had a Curtis that malfunctioned from the gitgo.

No, I'm not and have not blamed anything on the packs. I'm grasping at 
straws. Considering possibilities. Trying to find out if it is common 
to go through four controllers in less than 8,000 miles.

> Again, the type of battery is the last thing to be concerned about here, IMO.

I imagine that you are correct.

-- 
Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 737 days 14 hours 59 minutes

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*

Certainly lots of starts in top gear put more stress on the controller than 
low gear starts. I'd say it's prudent to use the transmission if you have 
one.

But IMO a well designed controller and motor pair should be able to cope 
with high-gear starting strain. Note that I say "well designed pair." The 
controller and motor form a system. One factor in the motor-controller 
matchup is whether there's enough inductance in the motor loop. Otherwise 
the controller's current limit circuit may not work properly.

Do I remember correctly that early Corbin Sparrows let the smoke out of 
several different brands of controllers? Without any transmission at all, 
they always started in top gear. But I seem to recall that some fairly 
knowledgable people laid part of the blame on improper motor brush timing. 
I wonder if some of that might be happening here.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" an "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*

John Lussmeyer wrote -



> > Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >> This is just my opinion, so take it as you will. But I think the
> >> hairball actually makes things simpler and safer. I don't know what
> >> "complexity" Wayne thinks that it adds.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Willie McKemie-3 wrote:
> >
> > Well, of course, in retrospect, I wish I HAD put a Zilla in it! Two
> > factors:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> [email protected] wrote:
> > By driving your vehicle in such a high gear, the PWM duty cycle would be
> 
> in the mid range, 40-60% and the ripple current on the capacitors would
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > By driving your vehicle in such a high gear, the PWM duty cycle
> > would be in the mid range, 40-60% and the ripple current on the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > No, I'm not and have not blamed anything on the packs. I'm grasping
> > at
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> 
> > I tend to agree with you on this, Rod. The "shoe box" controllers seem
> > to use electrolytic capacitors that can withstand perhaps 1/10th to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >Does it have a thermal feedback loop to limit power output in case
> >your heatsink temperature gets too high?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> 
> > Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >> Does it have a thermal feedback loop to limit power output in case
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, December 22, 2009 9:17 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Logisystems


>
>


> Willie McKemie wrote:
> >
> >> No, I'm not and have not blamed anything on the packs. I'm grasping
> >> at
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Bob Rice wrote:
> 
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >
> > Do you match the IGBTs for gate turn on voltage?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> 
> >
> > Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*

A thought (and this is off the top of my head; I'd need oscope waveforms
to see for sure):

Since you were cutting out the main contactor when your foot was off the
throttle, you would be slamming the capacitors when you reapplied
throttle (even a precharge resistor wouldn't help here as the controller
is/was supplying a lot of power to the motor; it would drain the main
caps faster than the precharge could keep up with it).

Then when you depressed the gas pedal enough to pull in the main
contactor, the caps are slammed with full battery voltage immediately,
resulting in large currents (probably 1KA or more). And since you have
long wires going to the batteries (of course; the batteries are big),
you have a good bit of battery cable inductance, so when the voltage
gets to 156 at the caps, the inductance will cause the voltage to
continue to go up until something gives (either the caps absorb the
ringing and it dampens out or...)...

If the main contactor closed *before* *any* (even 1A will cause this)
current is sent to the motor, all would be fine.
On the other hand, it would quickly die if the controller was commanded
to give a push before the main contactor closed, and the mains closed
shortly thereafter.

If you can look at the contactor's contacts, if you see wear, I think
this is what happened.
If everything's clean, the mystery continues (but I'm still leery of
switching the main contactor on-the-pedal)...

But I do think everything will be happier at higher motor RPMs (harder
to push more current into the motor, so the current waveform gets
smoothed out quite a bit). The power waveform wouldn't bother the
mosFETs, but it could certainly bug the capacitors. And since few
people pay that much attention to the caps, they're not usually
monitored for overtemp conditions.



-Thor Johnson
www.thormacev.com



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Roger Stockton
Sent: Monday, December 21, 2009 2:00 PM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Logisystems



> Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > I do have some tables printed for road speed, motor speed, and gear.
> > I've noted the motor speed that is supposed to be peak efficiency.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Electric Blue auto convertions wrote:
> > Yes I did build Willies cars, I was told by Logisystems that their
> > controllers didnt need a pre charg risistor.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Designing a high power controller is one part engineering, and one part
> experience. They may have the engineering talent, but are still working
> on gaining the experience. As long as they stand behind their product
> and keep fixing them, they'll learn. 
>
> --
> Lee A. Hart | Ring the bells that still can ring
> 814 8th Ave N | Forget the perfect offering
> Sartell MN 56377	| There is a crack in everything
> leeahart earthlink.net	| That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen


It looks like Logisystems is not placing a pre-charge resistor across the
main contactor nor providing B+ before-the-contactor for a controller
pre-charge circuit.

I believe some of the early Kelly controllers failed because the user
turned the main contactor on BEFORE closing the circuit breaker, thus
bypassing the passive pre-charge.

I wonder if the Logisystems uses 85 or 105 degree capacitors?

This is what can happen when the new controller manufacturers copy the
original design without proper design knowledge...my opinion.

Russ Kaufmann

RUSSCO Engineering

http://russcoev.com

The Other Adjustable PFC Charger With Built In GFCI

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >
> > Do you think you could sync two of these controllers to parallel them
> > and compete with a Z2K?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> 
> > Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems*



> Thor Johnson wrote:
> > A thought (and this is off the top of my head; I'd need oscope waveforms
> > to see for sure):
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Every one I used or sold went belly up, one vehicle used 4 of them and all 4 never got 5 miles . so I gave him a new Curtis 1231-C . 
one 1,000 amp unit I bought had the Buss bard mis-placed, reversed. so when I moved the PB-6, it blew up, just like a bomb under the hood. no lie, they were in the wrong sides of the controller , marked as they should be but wrong LOLOL the hood almost flew off, I had to replace it and everything under the hood ...ask me if Im a satisfied customer. I wouldn't recommend one to my ex wife there so bad ..like I said, every one I used failed miserably 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110621/63b275b6/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I had no problems with any of the 72 volt models.

Any issues I had with higher voltage were fixed.



Sent from my iPhone



> Electric Blue auto convertions <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Every one I used or sold went belly up, one vehicle used 4 of them and all 4 never got 5 miles . so I gave him a new Curtis 1231-C .
> > one 1,000 amp unit I bought had the Buss bard mis-placed, reversed. so when I moved the PB-6, it blew up, just like a bomb under the hood. no lie, they were in the wrong sides of the controller , marked as they should be but wrong LOLOL the hood almost flew off, I had to replace it and everything under the hood ...ask me if Im a satisfied customer. I wouldn't recommend one to my ex wife there so bad ..like I said, every one I used failed miserably
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The 72V models are hard set to what are likely conservative settings. There
are no user adjustments. So far I am happy with the 72V unit from Logi.



> Mike Golub <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I had no problems with any of the 72 volt models.
> >
> ...


----------

